# Urgent foster needed in Glasgow or Ayrshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is for two older dogs, they need to find a foster home by Monday otherwise they will be put to sleep. if anyone can help please email me at 
[email protected]
Any interested in fostering will be home checked


----------

